# A3 Easter Eggs



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

I did a search on A3 Easter Eggs and I was surprised not to find any. List any you know of...
I just got my A3 today, so I'm curious what people have found so far.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*

if you turn the temp knob on the hvac and push -/+ at the same time, the temp will change quicker.
there's a flip down sun visor between your mirror and the windshield.
holding down auto on the hvac with sync the temp for driver and passenger.
info such as ac settings and radio settings are stored either in the key or the car. if your gf/wife has her own key, everytime she puts her key in the ignition, it'll remember her settings the last time she drove it even if you drove it inbetween with your own key and changed all the settings.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_
info such as ac settings and radio settings are stored either in the key or the car. if your gf/wife has her own key, everytime she puts her key in the ignition, it'll remember her settings the last time she drove it even if you drove it inbetween with your own key and changed all the settings.

This is true for the temp. but not the radio...


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

did on my '06


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (kevin911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_did on my '06

Doesn't on my 06. 
What packages did you have?
I have premium, convenience, OS, cold weather.


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (abarthol)*

I thought that only heald true with power memoy seats? as the memory seat module was holding the settings


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (kennyA3)*

Pretty cool about the key "memory". I'll have to try it out.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (jaybird722)*

If you have auto wipers ON, put your car in Reverse and the rear windshield wiper will swipe once.
On 07's the Check option in the DID shows Oil Temp.
If you lock the doors while you're in the car, when the last person leaves, the doors lock.
When you turn your car off, the wipers shift their blades every other time, so they don't get stuck in one position (on one side).


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

The rear wiper will swipe even if you don't have auto wipers. As long as your wipers are on intermittent, normal or high, the rear wiper will swipe when you put the car in reverse.
Matt


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

Hold down the cd eject button while turning on the stereo will eject all disks


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

radio can be turned on with no key in ignition... it will turn off by itself 30min later.


----------



## In an Audi (Dec 14, 2006)

This may not qualify as an Easter Egg, but with the nav I like how you can turn the knob to choose your route (and see it on the map) after you enter a destination in.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

I forgot how it's done, but i have read it on here before. An extra NAV screen that gives you more Nav info. You hold one button or something like that, anyone have any idea?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_I forgot how it's done, but i have read it on here before. An extra NAV screen that gives you more Nav info. You hold one button or something like that, anyone have any idea?

"engineering mode"
in NAV mode, press&hold top-left arrow for 5 seconds, then press&hold the top-right arrow.


----------



## Jack_Smackus (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone ever hear of a pre-heater for heating inside the car on cold mornings.
A buddy with a GTI said that he had to get it activated with VAG-COM but. It wasn't something he was supposed have but was there.
It's been awhile since I talked to the guy but that's what I remember him telling me. He seemed to know a lot about cars so I assumed there is some truth to it.
Who knows??


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

the computer tells you when u have low gas.


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*

Does the A3 have the ability to do window "rollup/ rolldown" using the remote? If so, can it be activated with the vag-com? I know the A4's have that ability.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, check out OOOO-A3's blog.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT1373A* »_Does the A3 have the ability to do window "rollup/ rolldown" using the remote? If so, can it be activated with the vag-com? I know the A4's have that ability.

it also can be programed to close the open sky system. but not open it.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_
holding down auto on the hvac with sync the temp for driver and passenger.


I did this and it is good for most instances but how do I turn it back to individual controls??


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_I did this and it is good for most instances but how do I turn it back to individual controls??


Change the passenger's temp to something other than the driver's....


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
I did this and it is good for most instances but how do I turn it back to individual controls??









change the temp on the passager side control


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

*abarthol*, I had an '06 base with cold weather.
Held all settings held on the key for radio, AC, etc...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*

Turn ignition off and turn wipers on. Wipers will stop halfway up the windshield so you can pull them off the windshield without banging the hood.
Unlock the doors with the key or remote and the dome light comes on. Not sure if this one is convenience package or auto-headlight only.


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (MisterJJ)*

I noticed the button on the side of the driver door. It looks like it disables the car alarm when you get the car towed. Otherwise, tilting the car will set it off.


----------



## quadric (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT1373A* »_I noticed the button on the side of the driver door. It looks like it disables the car alarm when you get the car towed. Otherwise, tilting the car will set it off.

That information is in the manual I believe. But your right it is a tilt switch for disabling the alarm when you are being towed


----------



## quadric (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT1373A* »_Does the A3 have the ability to do window "rollup/ rolldown" using the remote? If so, can it be activated with the vag-com? I know the A4's have that ability.

I don't understand why they don't have this, I had a 5th Gen Golf FSI and you could do it from it's remote. Isn't the A3 suppose to be more 'prestige' than that Golf?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (quadric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadric* »_
I don't understand why they don't have this, I had a 5th Gen Golf FSI and you could do it from it's remote. Isn't the A3 suppose to be more 'prestige' than that Golf?









A3s can do this - it's just not enabled by default. Probably some sort of liability thing.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_radio can be turned on with no key in ignition... it will turn off by itself 30min later.

It took me a year to figure this out!


----------



## SEMO (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Yes. Hold press the unlock button for 3 secs. in the remote and all windows will roll down & viceversa.


----------



## SJA3 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (SEMO)*

1- ESP OFF
2- DSG ON MANUAL MODE
3-RELEASE BRAKE PEDAL AND HIT THE GAS WOT!
= US LAUNCH CONTROL!!
WARNING SMOKE WILL COME OUT OF YOUR WHEELS EXCESSIVELY!


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

^^^Does not work.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_
On 07's the Check option in the DID shows Oil Temp.

Can anyone please elaborate on how to do this? I want to try it!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT1373A* »_I noticed the button on the side of the driver door. It looks like it disables the car alarm when you get the car towed. Otherwise, tilting the car will set it off.

wha? where!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

-blown DVs
-bad PCVs
-fuel cut-off
SURPRISE! i bet you didnt know about those easter eggs when u bought the car


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (Presns3)*

It was dropped some time during the '07 production. It's a tilt sensor that sets off the alarm if the car is towed without being disabled.
Someone had their's go off because the car was on a rocky ferry.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_-blown DVs
-bad PCVs
-fuel cut-off
SURPRISE! i bet you didnt know about those easter eggs when u bought the car

So it's Audi's fault that you chipped your car?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_
So it's Audi's fault that you chipped your car?
















DV can blow without being chipped. I have also heard of some common PCV issues without a chip too


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Can anyone please elaborate on how to do this? I want to try it!

Just toggle through the Check menu and you'll find oil temp -- can't recall the exact position, but you'll find it if you toggle thorugh. I discovered this just a day or two ago and thought it was pretty cool -- I had to install an oil temp gauge in my Supra, yet the A3 comes with one from the factory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, I'm in Fernandina Beach. Are there any other active A3 guys in Jax?


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (SJA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SJA3* »_1- ESP OFF
2- DSG ON MANUAL MODE
3-RELEASE BRAKE PEDAL AND HIT THE GAS WOT!
= US LAUNCH CONTROL!!
WARNING SMOKE WILL COME OUT OF YOUR WHEELS EXCESSIVELY!


Can someone confirm this?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

By toggling through the check menu, do you mean with the Reset button on the wiper stalk? I've got the digital speedo, trip computer 1, and trip computer 2. My car did not come with the trip computer, I bought the new wiper stalk and enabled it with Vag-Com. Maybe I don't have the oil temp readout?
There are 2 guys on audiforums.com in Jacksonville, one silver and one lava grey A3. I've never met another _local_ A3 owner though. I've been meaning to get out to one of the meets organized by Jaxdubs one of these days.
I've got a lava grey, non s-line A3. I'm usually in the Southside area and Orange Park.


_Modified by JaxACR at 9:31 AM 5/19/2008_


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_By toggling through the check menu, do you mean with the Reset button on the wiper stalk? I've got the digital speedo, trip computer 1, and trip computer 2. My car did not come with the trip computer, I bought the new wiper stalk and enabled it with Vag-Com. Maybe I don't have the oil temp readout?
There are 2 guys on audiforums.com in Jacksonville, one silver and one lava grey A3. I've never met another _local_ A3 owner though. I've been meaning to get out to one of the meets organized by Jaxdubs one of these days.
I've got a lava grey, non s-line A3. I'm usually in the Southside area and Orange Park.
Yes, toggle through with the reset and rocker buttons. I forget how I found it, but I think the menu says called Check at the top, then you scroll down with the rocker switch.
I get at least as far as the Regency area most weekends, sometimes drop by Speedfab or Stage 6 to see what they're working on. I know a couple of S4 guys that I met while out in the Supra a few months back. Other than that, I don't think I know any Audi people around here. 

_Modified by JaxACR at 9:31 AM 5/19/2008_


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_By toggling through the check menu, do you mean with the Reset button on the wiper stalk? I've got the digital speedo, trip computer 1, and trip computer 2. My car did not come with the trip computer, I bought the new wiper stalk and enabled it with Vag-Com. Maybe I don't have the oil temp readout?
There are 2 guys on audiforums.com in Jacksonville, one silver and one lava grey A3. I've never met another _local_ A3 owner though. I've been meaning to get out to one of the meets organized by Jaxdubs one of these days.
I've got a lava grey, non s-line A3. I'm usually in the Southside area and Orange Park.
_Modified by JaxACR at 9:31 AM 5/19/2008_

Yes, toggle through with the reset and rocker buttons. I forget how I found it, but I think the menu says called Check at the top, then you scroll down with the rocker switch.
I get at least as far as the Regency area most weekends, sometimes drop by Speedfab or Stage 6 to see what they're working on. I know a couple of S4 guys that I met while out in the Supra a few months back. Other than that, I don't think I know any Audi people around here.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

Anyone here with the oil temp readout have Vag-Com? Could you go look at 'Instrument Cluster --> 17' and tell me what your coding is? Thanks!


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

Another one - the notches on the gas cap so that it can rest on the arm of the gas lid when filling 'er up.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

If you have the turn signal on and open a door, the sound of the turn signal turns off and the open door chime takes over.


----------



## dondon (May 2, 2007)

can someone clarify how to automatically roll down the windows with the remote. i have an '07 s-line but the only way i can roll them down/up from outside the is to put the key in the lock and hold it in the unlock position for down and the lock position to roll them down. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*

STICKY THIS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (dondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dondon* »_can someone clarify how to automatically roll down the windows with the remote. i have an '07 s-line but the only way i can roll them down/up from outside the is to put the key in the lock and hold it in the unlock position for down and the lock position to roll them down. any help is greatly appreciated. 


You have to enable it with Vag-Com, or if your dealer is cool they might do it for you for a small price.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Holding the left roller button (seek) on the steering wheel fasts forwards CD's.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

oil temp thing does not stay on for longer then a few mins...








not like i need it in my face; but kinda cool.
I almost forgot abut my reset button on the stack to switch the comps; once i had it on the one i like - the high detail mpg avg one.

keep -'em coming. I already learned a few things.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Holding the left roller button (seek) on the steering wheel fasts forwards CD's.

And clicking the right roller button, it plays the most recent NAV instructions. As the NAV instructions play, you can lower or raise the volume of the instructions with the volume control knob (and that will be the new NAV audio level).


----------



## wolverbruin (May 20, 2008)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*

Newbie with a question. How do you reset the various data in the computer (i.e., average mpg, average mph, time, distance, etc.) all at once instead of going through and resetting each one separately? The manual says you can do it all at once but it doesn't say how. 
Thanks.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_


SJA3 said:


> 1- ESP OFF
> 2- DSG ON MANUAL MODE
> 3-RELEASE BRAKE PEDAL AND HIT THE GAS WOT!
> = US LAUNCH CONTROL!!
> WARNING SMOKE WILL COME OUT OF YOUR WHEELS EXCESSIVELY!






SJA3 said:


> Can someone confirm this?


This was a joke there is not launch control in the US on the A3
he is saying just mash the pedal.

















_Modified by everydayparadise at 9:55 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
You have to enable it with Vag-Com, or if your dealer is cool they might do it for you for a small price.

Does anyone know where in the software to make this change? I want this badly, especially with summer coming.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (goskins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goskins* »_
Does anyone know where in the software to make this change? I want this badly, especially with summer coming.

Len has a good write-up of it over at his blog somewhere.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (wolverbruin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolverbruin* »_Newbie with a question. How do you reset the various data in the computer (i.e., average mpg, average mph, time, distance, etc.) all at once instead of going through and resetting each one separately? The manual says you can do it all at once but it doesn't say how.

I would also like to know this. Of course my manual also says the car does a lot of other things that it doesn't do.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_oil temp thing does not stay on for longer then a few mins...








not like i need it in my face; but kinda cool.

Glintch, can you please tell me exactly how you access this readout in your car? I'm trying to figure out if I have it. My car is an '07, but it did not come with the trip computer. I swapped the wiper stalk and enabled it in Vag-Com.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frozenrubber* »_
And clicking the right roller button, it plays the most recent NAV instructions. As the NAV instructions play, you can lower or raise the volume of the instructions with the volume control knob (and that will be the new NAV audio level).

And if you press it multiple times while the lady is speaking you become a DJ scratching. Drives my g/f nuts!


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
And if you press it multiple times while the lady is speaking you become a DJ scratching. Drives my g/f nuts!

my friends and I were thinking about how cool it would be if each scroll wheel was a turn table so we could scratch to our own music. ..... the ladies love it


----------



## dondon (May 2, 2007)

*Re:*

What? is that it? no one else knows any more little secrets?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dondon)*

had a anew cell and bluetooth didnt give me my phone book but with a sliver i can see all my contacts call and answer through the steering wheel i love it in traffic 
mine like to sqeak when it warms up for a few secs 
07 sline with tech package


_Modified by boostina3 at 7:29 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

put shifter in manual mode
go 1/2 throttle up to 3k rpm push up on shifter and hear a FART only works 1-2 and 2-3.
and this only works after 3k rpms up to 4500 rpm


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Not precisely a secret...
But I found out the other day that my car comes equipped with the parking light.
Turn off the car. Put the turn signal into the 'signal left' position' and the car will illuminate the left front day time running light (the low intensity light that sits in the housing for the inner high beam light) and also illuminate a red light on the left side of the car at the back. Reverse if you put the right indicator light.
Weird, but really have no idea if anyone ever uses this! Maybe it's common in Europe to do so?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

this is a stupid one...I didn't realize if you set the window control for driver only the lights on the rear windows switches turns off. This is a really stupid one and i didn't realize it until 2 yrs later...the fact that we don't have door locks things to pull up or down but instead just that bar of light goes on when the doors are locked.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*

Not sure if this is really a secret, but the bottom bench portion of the back seat can be pulled out sos that the seat backs fold flat. Really opens up a lot of space. I put my bike in there!


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (JaxACR)*

how did u pull the seat up ive tried??/


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Glintch, can you please tell me exactly how you access this readout in your car? I'm trying to figure out if I have it. My car is an '07, but it did not come with the trip computer. I swapped the wiper stalk and enabled it in Vag-Com.

1.
Push the button, about 4 times until you see a MENU screen. 
[where you can set up what you want on trip comp 1 and 2; and stuff]
2.
Then toggle up to the Check and push in once.
3.
Select engine temp or what ever and it's lit up on the screen for about a minute...while moving.
I have a 2007 s-line DSG tech with bluetooth & hid 
[no -conv. package]


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*

Thanks for the info. It must not be possible on my car, probably because my car didn't come with it (enabled via Vag-Com).
When you said...

_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_
1.
Push the button, about 4 times until you see a MENU screen. 
[where you can set up what you want on trip comp 1 and 2; and stuff]


...you are referring to the 'Reset' button on the bottom of the wiper stalk right? When I press mine, I can cycle through digital speedo, trip comp 1, and trip comp 2. I don't have an option to change anything in the trip computer, only to reset the values to zero (i.e. miles, time travelled, MPG, avg speed). Also, my trip computers are predetermined: Trip comp 1 resets itself whenever you turn the car off for an extended period (over 10 mins), while trip comp 2 holds its values until I reset it manually.
Once I get Vag-Com, I'm going to have to find someone with this function and check their coding.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TPE_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_Weird, but really have no idea if anyone ever uses this! Maybe it's common in Europe to do so? 

It is, yes. When they park on the sides of the roads they put the lights on the roadside on, to make the parked cars more visible. This must work wonders on the battery, lol.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (boostina3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_how did u pull the seat up ive tried??/

Yea, the seat benches don't move


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_Not sure if this is really a secret, but the bottom bench portion of the back seat can be pulled out sos that the seat backs fold flat. Really opens up a lot of space. I put my bike in there!

yea i dont get this at all.....


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
"engineering mode"
in NAV mode, press&hold top-left arrow for 5 seconds, then press&hold the top-right arrow.

this is awesome!!!!!!!!


_Modified by gCHOW at 12:54 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Yea, the seat benches don't move









Near the front of the seat, about 6 inches from either side, there is a hold down. Just get your hand under the front edge of the seat and feel for where the seat is held down. Get your hand close to the hold down point and just yank straight up. Once you get these two points loose, push the seat toward the rear and then lift up. There are rearward facing hooks that hold down the back of the seat bottom.
When replacing, be sure to hook the rear hold downs first.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (MisterJJ)*

sweet thanks man i feel stupid now 
_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Near the front of the seat, about 6 inches from either side, there is a hold down. Just get your hand under the front edge of the seat and feel for where the seat is held down. Get your hand close to the hold down point and just yank straight up. Once you get these two points loose, push the seat toward the rear and then lift up. There are rearward facing hooks that hold down the back of the seat bottom.
When replacing, be sure to hook the rear hold downs first.


----------



## wall man (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (boostina3)*

On the rear bench flipup, I've tried it and I seriously don't want to yank up that hard on my rear seats. So I will just leave it be for my '08. I figure it should be easy to flip up, otherwise I'm doing it wrong, or it wasn't meant to be.
A couple of other tips.
I was able to change my units from KPH to Mph through the trip computer, set units, feature on the display. This was neat as I had a digital readout for MPG, but my speedo was still in KPH. This helped on my recent roadtrip down to the US. 
A friend just told me this. If your auto up/down power window stops functioning, just try a reset. Raise the window all the way up and hold the switch for 5 seconds and then lower it all the way down and hold it for 5 seconds. 
I was about to take my car in as the driver side auto up/down stopped working on Friday and the key close and open windows stopped working as well. I just did the reset and everything is working fine.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (wall man)*

Re: Removing the rear bench seat
You have to yank on it hard, and it's going to feel link you're breaking it the first time, but it's not going to break. It frees up a lot of space when you fold the seat backs down, but doesn't do much for weight saving. The bench is mostly foam.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (wall man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wall man* »_
A friend just told me this. If your auto up/down power window stops functioning, just try a reset. Raise the window all the way up and hold the switch for 5 seconds and then lower it all the way down and hold it for 5 seconds. 
I was about to take my car in as the driver side auto up/down stopped working on Friday and the key close and open windows stopped working as well. I just did the reset and everything is working fine.


woulda saved me a trip to dealership. bah! oh well. thnx for the tip


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
this is awesome!!!!!!!!

_Modified by gCHOW at 12:54 PM 5-26-2008_

What exactly does "engineering mode" show?


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

After owning the car for almost two years I thought I know everything about it. Last weekend I took it camping for the firs time and learned that it's just big enough to be comfortable to sleep in with the seats folded down. (I am 5' 10") http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I bought an air mattress made by coleman designed for wagons and put the pillow section towards the hatch.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_After owning the car for almost two years I thought I know everything about it. Last weekend I took it camping for the firs time and learned that it's just big enough to be comfortable to sleep in with the seats folded down. (I am 5' 10") http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I bought an air mattress made by coleman designed for wagons and put the pillow section towards the hatch. 

whaaa
i tried that once and i didnt think i would fit.... did you move your front seats at all?
also, more info on this air mattress?
link?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
whaaa
i tried that once and i didnt think i would fit.... did you move your front seats at all?
also, more info on this air mattress?
link?

if you remove the bottom portion of the rear seat, then remove the headrests, you don't have to have the seats all the way foward to lay it completely flat.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
also, more info on this air mattress?
link?

Yea, give us a link to where we can buy it online


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
whaaa
i tried that once and i didnt think i would fit.... did you move your front seats at all?
also, more info on this air mattress?
link?

I bought the mattress at Joes or Costco, it fits perfectly in the back with the seats folded down and the front seats moved forward. It has two separate chambers, one for the pillow, the other one for the rest. When deflated, it folds nicely into a carrying bag twice the size of our owners manual.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

oh my... i want!!
how much was it...
and any model number or name or something to help me find it online?
edit:
is it this one made for SUVs?
http://www.coleman.com/coleman...10080


_Modified by Presns3 at 5:25 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
if you remove the bottom portion of the rear seat, then remove the headrests, you don't have to have the seats all the way foward to lay it completely flat.

DIY:
Semi video: http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...a.flv
Lift in the front, there's 2 latches that pull straight up. Push the seats towards the rear to unlatch from hooks, remove. See images for latches.
















Flat backing:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

haha. thats awesome! i doubt illl ever need to use it, but awesome to know!


----------



## wall man (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

You got nets behind the front seats? Is that part of the storage package? 
I had to go out and buy one of those over the back storage things, and I don't like how it isn't very secure.
Thanks for the pics of the seat coming out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (wall man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wall man* »_Thanks for the pics of the seat coming out. 

No problem...I was just THAT bored


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_After owning the car for almost two years I thought I know everything about it. Last weekend I took it camping for the firs time and learned that it's just big enough to be comfortable to sleep in with the seats folded down. (I am 5' 10") http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I bought an air mattress made by coleman designed for wagons and put the pillow section towards the hatch. 

If the car is a-rockin, don't come a-knockin!


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_oh my... i want!!
how much was it...
and any model number or name or something to help me find it online?
edit:
is it this one made for SUVs?
http://www.coleman.com/coleman...10080



Yes, that's what I have, it's a perfect fit for our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (GT1373A)*

I didn't find out until yesterday that if you turn the circular rings around the air vents this stops the air from circulating. Pretty neat I thought (well for finally discovering something new after owning the car so long...).
I always thought they just turned so you could remove the rings, but there you go.


----------



## arsJetta (May 19, 2008)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_
there's a flip down sun visor between your mirror and the windshield.


I have been driving my A3 since March of '07 and yet I didn't see that until your post made me look for it! Thank you!


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (arsJetta)*

I've had mine since December of '05...nice to know that sun visor is there!


----------



## wall man (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (Ttuk)*

Just a bump for those new A3 owners.
If have your wipers set to regular wipe and come to a stop, your wipers will go to intermittent. It will also do this if you are driving slowly at parking speeds.
I don't have the auto sensing wipers in my car, so it may be different with those that have this option.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (wall man)*

How to initiate the secret DSG launch control:
1) Put foot on brake.
2) Turn car on.
3) Pull the shifter directly between "N" and "D" (little tricky)
4) Slowly release the brake... 
....if you hear a "CLICK" and the car rolls, try steps1-4 again. (skip step 2)
....if you hear a "CLICK" and the car DOESN'T MOVE proceed to step 5.
5) Look at your dash for the blinking letter. (N or D will work)
6) Move shifter to "D" "S" or "+ -" (tiptronic)
7) Rev up to your desired RPM rate. (For your first attempt test it under 4k rpms then push it harder later)
8) Tap the brake (disables LC mode)
9) Take off!
10) Enjoy


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_

















Flat backing:









grr not what i wanted to see. i was thinking about installing a fridge under the seats seeing that its metal doesnt make it seem to easy


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_
grr not what i wanted to see. i was thinking about installing a fridge under the seats seeing that its metal doesnt make it seem to easy

lol wut


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ lol 2nd!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ lol 2nd! 

I think I get it......... he wanted the rear seats to act as a giant cooler lid, and fill the area under the seat with refrigerated drinks and snacks and what have you. But having it function as a true refrigerator with a compressor, the refrigerant fluid, and power supply, that would be pretty tricky and probably not too safe. Easier to just toss some freeze packs or bags of ice in there like you would a cooler.
But as he said, too bad there's stuff in the way instead of being hollow under the seats. That's my guess, haha.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
I think I get it......... he wanted the rear seats to act as a giant cooler lid, and fill the area under the seat with refrigerated drinks and snacks and what have you. But having it function as a true refrigerator with a compressor, the refrigerant fluid, and power supply, that would be pretty tricky and probably not too safe. Easier to just toss some freeze packs or bags of ice in there like you would a cooler.
But as he said, too bad there's stuff in the way instead of being hollow under the seats. That's my guess, haha.

ya i was considering ice packs and also a friend told me they make DC powered fridges just for stashing a couple... things.... incase a cop pulls me over etc... or drop anoter sub in there and have it come out where the passengers legs would be. 
just a crazy idea i thought up while in africa.


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (elevine17)*

When I read this the first time I kept wondering why he wanted in install "Fringe".








OK, so I wasn't too awake then...


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

I like the "krazy" feature where you pull the back seat a honk goes on.


----------



## ljstevens (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_How to initiate the secret DSG launch control:
1) Put foot on brake.
2) Turn car on.
3) Pull the shifter directly between "N" and "D" (little tricky)
4) Slowly release the brake... 
....if you hear a "CLICK" and the car rolls, try steps1-4 again. (skip step 2)
....if you hear a "CLICK" and the car DOESN'T MOVE proceed to step 5.
5) Look at your dash for the blinking letter. (N or D will work)
6) Move shifter to "D" "S" or "+ -" (tiptronic)
7) Rev up to your desired RPM rate. (For your first attempt test it under 4k rpms then push it harder later)
8) Tap the brake (disables LC mode)
9) Take off!
10) Enjoy


Has anyone else actually tried this? It sounds a little scary.


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (ljstevens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ljstevens* »_
Has anyone else actually tried this? It sounds a little scary.

It works. I did it a few times at around 3k rpm. I'll wait until i hear how long the DSGs are lasting that are using this method before i continue to use it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (ljstevens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ljstevens* »_
Has anyone else actually tried this? It sounds a little scary.

i tried on my 3.2 ... didn't really work for me. i think eltonsi said it kinda worked for him.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (ljstevens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ljstevens* »_
Has anyone else actually tried this? It sounds a little scary.

I did it twice and it worked fine. Probably not going to mess with it again until I get to the track... not to mention some new tires!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

just noticed today on the Oil Cap that it says "Castrol Recommended"


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (krazyboi)*

Anybody have LC work on the 3.2 yet? When I try it, its just an extremely delayed regular takeout. No wheel spin or even quicker acceleration from what i can see.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: A3 Easter Eggs (elevine17)*

If you have an auto-dim rearview mirror the car will un-dim it when put in reverse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadBBoy (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (TPE_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_Not precisely a secret...
But I found out the other day that my car comes equipped with the parking light.
Turn off the car. Put the turn signal into the 'signal left' position' and the car will illuminate the left front day time running light (the low intensity light that sits in the housing for the inner high beam light) and also illuminate a red light on the left side of the car at the back. Reverse if you put the right indicator light.
Weird, but really have no idea if anyone ever uses this! Maybe it's common in Europe to do so? 

Does this work on the 2008 A3?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Here's another one which I discovered this weekend...

If you're in cruise control and something happens which triggers the electronic stability, it automatically cancels cruise control...

Happened to me on I-95 at 60MPH... hit a DEEP patch of standing water, and within an instant, my first thought was "how do I get the cruise to turn off WITHOUT so much as breathing on the brakes?"...

-Then I noticed that the green light had switched off, and the car was doing it for me.

-Nice!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Presns3 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *GT1373A* »_I noticed the button on the side of the driver door. It looks like it disables the car alarm when you get the car towed. Otherwise, tilting the car will set it off.
> 
> wha? where!


The "06 models (and maybe "07s) have tilt sensors that set the alarm off if they're towed. AoA dropped the sensor on later year models.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mike3141 said:


> The "06 models (and maybe "07s) have tilt sensors that set the alarm off if they're towed. AoA dropped the sensor on later year models.


I don't think my 06 has it


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Look for the button on the catch side of the door.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mike3141 said:


> Look for the button on the catch side of the door.


I don't have a button.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Here's another one which I discovered this weekend...
> 
> If you're in cruise control and something happens which triggers the electronic stability, it automatically cancels cruise control...
> 
> ...


Keef,

This doesn't ALWAYS work. It's gotta be a significant trigger for the ESP. I'm sure there's some lower limit. I say that because I've seen my ESP light flicker once or twice while my CRUISE light remains on.

I just read this whole thread. Pumped to try the park light thing out.

Also, it makes me pretty stoked to have picked up an '06. It seems all the cool features got dumped sometime mid-07. The tilt sensor works amazingly. I couldn't get one of my wheels off the ground without the alarm going off. It makes me feel much more comfortable.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

..yeah, it most certainly was a SIGNIFICANT hydroplane event... enough to immediately pucker my butt, for certain!

I was VERY relieved that it was smart enough to know EXACTLY what I wanted, and do it immediately.

It's even more cool to know that they've made it so that it doesn't go off just because you've got a teeny bit of steering slip going on, for example.

The Park light thing is a VAG-Com option. I've seen it in my car. It's turned off. My Porsche does this, and I'm irritated and annoyed when the dang chime won't go off and it takes me almost a minute to realize that I have left the turn signal on... so I definitely *WILL NOT* be enabling that option in the A3.

It's a German-market-only thing, NOT REQUIRED anywhere else in Europe, but ALL manufacturers wishing to sell into Germany had to allow this. -My wife's Benz has it on the headlight switch, as two more rotary positions... making her headlight switch all but incomprehensible, by the way.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Another one I just recalled; the electronic stability program (ESP) has been given control over the anti-lock brake system which, in my opinion, is genius. It might be common, but it's the first car I've owned this new. If you go into a sideways slide, it will lock up the outside wheels and the car rights itself very quickly. I found this out playing in the snow. It's a buzzkill if you're trying to have fun, but very easy to disable, and very confidence-inspiring to know about.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...That's how ESP works... in fact it's basically what ESP is.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought esp controlled the diff to control wheel spin. Like I said, first car with traction control.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

There's no electronic control of the FWD diff other than through the brakes... Basically it uses the brakes to limit the amount of slip at the wheels, thus _technically_ limiting the differential slip... but not actually doing it at the diff itself.

An LSD of course addresses this sort of thing at source, and is inherently better, but in the absence of a true LSD (whether friction disc or hydraulically based) which actively _inhibits_ the onset of slippage, then the option of using the ABS sensors to identify once it has begun and then using the brakes to stop it getting WILDLY out of hand is certainly better than no control at all.

I suppose technically I'm describing the EDL aspect of it (Electronic Differential Lock) rather than the overall ESP (Electronic Stability Program) but it's all part of the broader stability infrastructure, if you know what I mean...

I think VW called it ASR Automatic Slip Regulation... but it's the same thing. -the Audi terminology implies that it's a PART of the differential, which it isn't... in reality it's using the braking system to tame runaway diff-slip.

Keef


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> There's no electronic control of the FWD diff other than through the brakes... Basically it uses the brakes to limit the amount of slip at the wheels, thus _technically_ limiting the differential slip... but not actually doing it at the diff itself.
> 
> An LSD of course addresses this sort of thing at source, and is inherently better, but in the absence of a true LSD (whether friction disc or hydraulically based) which actively _inhibits_ the onset of slippage, then the option of using the ABS sensors to identify once it has begun and then using the brakes to stop it getting WILDLY out of hand is certainly better than no control at all.
> 
> ...


Learn something new everyday :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Learn something new everyday :thumbup:


I f'n love learning :thumbup:


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Another one I just recalled; the electronic stability program (ESP) has been given control over the anti-lock brake system which, in my opinion, is genius. It might be common, but it's the first car I've owned this new. If you go into a sideways slide, it will lock up the outside wheels and the car rights itself very quickly. I found this out playing in the snow. It's a buzzkill if you're trying to have fun, but very easy to disable, and very confidence-inspiring to know about.


Up here in Canada I've done this to taking a corner too fast going up a hill with my FWD 06' I actually smiled when I heard the abs kicking in and the ESP light flashing at the same time and my foot never left the accelerator. It took the corner like it was on rails and just kinda sorted everything out.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Here's another one which I discovered this weekend...
> 
> If you're in cruise control and something happens which triggers the electronic stability, it automatically cancels cruise control...
> 
> ...


I've never actually driven a car that _doesn't_ disable the cruise if stability or traction control intervention occurs. 

Even my 1997 car that has powertrain-only traction control, will disable the cruise if the TC intervenes while in cruise.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is really an easter egg or not but how about the half click when using the turn signals. If you just tap it you get a 2-3 blink indicator that's perfect for lane changes and you never have to worry about forgetting to cancel a blinker.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Convenience blinkers. Though I _really_ wish they'd blink once or twice more. In the mk5 and mk6 you can access the number of blinks via VAG-COM and adjust it anywhere from 1-5. For some reason they didn't give us that option in the A3.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You can turn them off in Vag-Com... or leave them on (set to three).

If you just want TWO blinks, hold the switch, and release it during the second blink.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Barn01 said:


> Not sure if this is really an easter egg or not but how about the half click when using the turn signals. If you just tap it you get a 2-3 blink indicator that's perfect for lane changes and you never have to worry about forgetting to cancel a blinker.


I use that ALL the time, especially on the highway


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Convenience blinkers. Though I _really_ wish they'd blink once or twice more. In the mk5 and mk6 you can access the number of blinks via VAG-COM and adjust it anywhere from 1-5. For some reason they didn't give us that option in the A3.


agreed!!! one more blink would be great but to have a choice to set 1 thru 5 would be ideal. 

at first i didn't think this was a feature i would use much but i use this all the time unless i'm trying to merge into lanes.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

who needs 5 blinks? all you really need is one or two so you can start changing or merging into another lane. In most cases (especially in downtowns), you don't want to notify them or else they would just move up and and block you.


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> For some reason they didn't give us that option in the A3.


What are you talking about? My 2010 A3 has that option in VCDS.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I believe that 2009 or 2010 was the first year it could be altered.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Were the controllers changed or just the software? Or just the coding? Anyone know?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The comfort and electrical controllers were combined in 2009 (I think).


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

3waygeek said:


> What are you talking about? My 2010 A3 has that option in VCDS.





mike3141 said:


> I believe that 2009 or 2010 was the first year it could be altered.


I hadn't looked in my 2009 . . . interesting, I always thought 4 or 5 blinks would be best. I will have to look in the morning.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

4 would be ideal but this is one of my favorite features, cars without this annoy me now.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

abadidol said:


> 4 would be ideal but this is one of my favorite features, cars without this annoy me now.


I own a +30k car and also, one of my favorite features is this lane change feature of the turn signals. Of course, this may be because I almost always signal my intention to change lanes :wave:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

i'm not sure if you would consider this an easter egg but the ignition start is unlike most key ignitions (non start button cars). 

as we all know, in most key ignition cars you have to turn the key all the way forward (position 2), keep it in that position til the engine turns over and starts up. then you can let go of the key and moves back one spot to position 1. 

on my '10, i just flick the key to the start position (position 2), let it go back to position 1 and it automatically cranks and starts up. no need to keep the key at position 2 til the engine cranks and starts up. it's kind similar to a start button ignition. where you press the button once and the rest is automatic. 

i've never had a car with this kind of ignition.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Doesn't work in 2006, but that's kind of cool. Although, I like the way mine is set up for the initial start after an oil change. I like to crank it a few times over without letting it fire just to build up a bit of oil pressure at the top end.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

My Mercedes has this feature.... my 2010 does not have the feature though. I test drove an A6 and it also had this "easy" start feature. Maybe this is a gasoline vs diesel feature?



pjunk1 said:


> i'm not sure if you would consider this an easter egg but the ignition start is unlike most key ignitions (non start button cars).
> 
> as we all know, in most key ignition cars you have to turn the key all the way forward (position 2), keep it in that position til the engine turns over and starts up. then you can let go of the key and moves back one spot to position 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> My Mercedes has this feature.... my 2010 does not have the feature though. I test drove an A6 and it also had this "easy" start feature. Maybe this is a gasoline vs diesel feature?


iirc, the 2011 tdi loaner i had earlier this year didn't have this "easy" start feature either. i'm curious to see how it works when my battery gets low or doesn't have enough juice.

the A6 you test drove didn't have a start button?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

My 2007 doesn't crank that way either. You have to hold down the key until the engine fires up. My company vehicle does start that way though, and it's kind of nice. Just flick the key and it starts right up. My parents' Cadillac SRX is like that, too.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

pjunk1 said:


> i'm not sure if you would consider this an easter egg but the ignition start is unlike most key ignitions (non start button cars).
> 
> as we all know, in most key ignition cars you have to turn the key all the way forward (position 2), keep it in that position til the engine turns over and starts up. then you can let go of the key and moves back one spot to position 1.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's essentially the same as a push button ignition except without the pushbutton. I.e. the car controls the cranking, not you. Interestingly lots of VW models were like this before the Audis. There's actually lots of cars out there like this--Volvos, Fords, GMs, Land Rovers (the older ones that had key ignitions), etc. 

Just goes to show that "push button" ignitions are just gimmicks as the actual "push me to start" circular button is nothing new or novel.

I'm actually glad my 08 _doesn't_ do that as I've never really been a fan of the computer controlled cranking because some of them just keep trying to crank the car anyway even if there's something that's causing it not to start. Like BMW, at least if you release the brake (auto trans models) it will stop cranking right away. But I remember on the prev. gen A6, it will just keep trying like just burning up the starter motor even if _you_ realise something like "oh wait there is no gas", the car won't realise that and it just keeps going for like a minute and finally quits.

I dunno maybe it's more intelligent on the newer cars... 

I guess in the real world it makes little difference and as we head into the future pretty much no car lets you actually control the cranking anymore, whether you're using a key or pressing a button.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Yeah it's essentially the same as a push button ignition except without the pushbutton. I.e. the car controls the cranking, not you. Interestingly lots of VW models were like this before the Audis. There's actually lots of cars out there like this--Volvos, Fords, GMs, Land Rovers (the older ones that had key ignitions), etc.
> 
> Just goes to show that "push button" ignitions are just gimmicks as the actual "push me to start" circular button is nothing new or novel.
> 
> ...


Not sure why the auto industry went with a On/Off switch that operates off the same button. On and off position are arbitrary, and explicit off is hard interpret. They could implement their auto crank on the on setting, but there should be an explicit off.

Something like this, they could make the toggle less industrial if they want:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If the button fails while your car is running, how do you shut it off? Run it out of gas?

I see what you're saying about the explicit off position. It's sketchy to me.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> If the button fails while your car is running, how do you shut it off? Run it out of gas?


That's just the same as if your ignition keyswitch fails in the 'run' position, and probably about as likely. -Not common, in other words.

The single button to start and stop has already played a part in at least one lethal accident that springs to mind: -the family in the Lexus with the accelerator pedal 'failure' in California a couple of years ago. -They didn't know that you had to HOLD the button down for three seconds in order to instruct the engine to shut off while the car was in 'drive'. Certainly, that isn't an instinctive thing to try, and they hadn't read the manual because it was a service loaner car... 

Keyless and pushbutton is a pointless fad which raises security and safety issues in my view... -and for what practical benefit? -Just to say "Ooh... I can start the car with a pushbutton?" -I mean how muich of a friggin' hardship is it to get a key out of your pocket?

Not to mention the problems that valet parking attendants have when people walk off and forget that the car can't be parked without the key being nearby, and mutiple other situations that you don't think about until they happen.

It's all bollocks, and I simply don't understand why it matters. -You still start an AIRCRAFT with a key, so why is it suddenly 'unfashionable' to use one for a car?

Don't get me started... -Oops... too late! :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My rebuttal is that with a keyed switch, you have a mechanical action breaking the circuit to shut the car off. With a push-button start/stop, if you develop a loose connection inside the switch, you could hold the button until you're out of gas (or diesel :wave and never shut the car off. I think with a mechanical switch it is far less likely to run into a situation where the switch is damaged to the point where it will not shut off the engine. But that's just my gut feel. I could be completely wrong.

The ONLY complaint I have about starting the car with a key is that after you've got a few hundred thousand miles on it, the trim around the key opening is all scratched up. Big deal.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ah, I thought that by 'on/off' switch you were referring to the toggle switch in LWNY's post above. -Hence my description...

-I should've noticed that you _actually_ wrote "button"! :banghead:

:laugh:

So, it looks like we're basically in agreement... -Beer time!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> -Beer time!


If only...:banghead:

I just need like another...6 hours.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

speaking of start/stop buttons...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's probably not needed...


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> That's probably not needed...


 haha! yeah, that's a little over-the-top but what do you expect from Lambo.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Where is the light sensor?*

4years+ ownership, and it just dawned on me, and been meaning to ask- where is the light sensor that dims or brightens the H/U and HVAC illumination (parking/headlamps switch are Off) 
I know there is a light sensor in the dash, by the speedometer which provides illumination during bright sunlight, Is it the same sensor?

It dawned on me to ask as I realized how bright the H/U glowed really intense red as the sun (around 4pm) blinded me on my way home then it went back to normal as the sun's rays no longer entered the cockpit

Also- those two nubbies on top of the dash by the center speaker- isn't one of them a sensor for the cabin temp ambiance? (one houses the weak LED light for when the car is armed). I ask this because my heater gets cold air when im driving towards the sun... any thoughts?

Ive been meaning to ask these for a couple of years but kept forgetting about this A3 Easter egg hunt post


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tiptronic said:


> 4years+ ownership, and it just dawned on me, and been meaning to ask- where is the light sensor that dims or brightens the H/U and HVAC illumination (parking/headlamps switch are Off)
> *I know there is a light sensor in the dash, by the speedometer which provides illumination during bright sunlight, Is it the same sensor?*
> 
> It dawned on me to ask as I realized how bright the H/U glowed really intense red as the sun (around 4pm) blinded me on my way home then it went back to normal as the sun's rays no longer entered the cockpit
> ...


The sensor is located at the back of the Rearview mirror, it's a small opening with a little sensor. Next time it's bright out cover it with your hand and you'll notice everything dim. As for the two nubbies on the dash I don't know what the non-LED one is for.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

neu318 said:


> The sensor is located at the back of the Rearview mirror, it's a small opening with a little sensor. Next time it's bright out cover it with your hand and you'll notice everything dim. As for the two nubbies on the dash I don't know what the non-LED one is for.


Thanks neu318! Problem is my rearview mirror is the standard type- no sensors, no electrical connections etc (our Passat does) 
I have a Premium no tech/no convenience (unless power driver seat and seat drawers are considered as such) , no special packages...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tiptronic said:


> Thanks neu318! Problem is my rearview mirror is the standard type- no sensors, no electrical connections etc (our Passat does)
> I have a Premium no tech/no convenience (unless power driver seat and seat drawers are considered as such) , no special packages...


hmmmmm, not sure now. Maybe it's integrated into the sensor in the gauge cluster.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

neu318 said:


> hmmmmm, not sure now. Maybe it's integrated into the sensor in the gauge cluster.


Neu :thumbup:-- well i figured it out- only makes sense- and everyone does have it. It DOES uses the same sensor in the dash I went out to the garage armed with my iphone's flashlight- pointed it to the sensor while ignition is set to accesories and voila! The H/u and HVAC illumination turns bright red and returns to normal when i point away the flashlight.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tiptronic said:


> Neu :thumbup:-- well i figured it out- only makes sense- and everyone does have it. It DOES uses the same sensor in the dash I went out to the garage armed with my iphone's flashlight- pointed it to the sensor while ignition is set to accesories and voila! The H/u and HVAC illumination turns bright red and returns to normal when i point away the flashlight.


Awesome :thumbup: good to know.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Kind of an easter egg... 

If the battery is disconnected or dead, the windows won't work! 

But seriously, when you power it back up again, you won't be able to use your key fob to remote open/close the windows. You also cannot use the auto-down or auto-up on the driver's door buttons. You must first run each window all the way down and all the way up individually (I think this is to test the limit switches or something). If you hold all 4 buttons simultaneously, only one window will open at a time. Once each has been cycled, you should be able to remote open and close again. :thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> Kind of an easter egg...
> 
> If the battery is disconnected or dead, the windows won't work!
> 
> But seriously, when you power it back up again, you won't be able to use your key fob to remote open/close the windows. You also cannot use the auto-down or auto-up on the driver's door buttons. You must first run each window all the way down and all the way up individually (I think this is to test the limit switches or something). If you hold all 4 buttons simultaneously, only one window will open at a time. Once each has been cycled, you should be able to remote open and close again. :thumbup:


 
See post #76 in this thread.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I just noticed this on my car last week.

On early 2006 A3's without the convenience package that includes the bulb out indicator on the dash board. When there is a rear brake/tail light bulb out, the turn signal will blink 2x faster for a few seconds and then go back to its normal speed. I noticed it would only behave this way when I had a bulb out (not including turn signal). The turn signal will do this for both driver's side and passenger side. This feature makes me love my car and the engineers at VW auto group so much more for designing a car with such clever features. I hate guessing when I have a brake or tail light bulb out and this feature makes this process much easier. :thumbup:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's one I just found after 6+ years of ownership: If the alarm is armed and you disconnect the battery, it will set the alarm off! Must be a small backup battery somewhere, similar to how most aftermarket alarms have an optional backup battery in case a would-be thief cuts your battery cable.

The way I found this out is I was doing some work in the engine bay, hood open, and had to step away for a bit. I locked the car with the fob, leaving the hood open. When I returned I went back to work without unlocking the car, and the moment I disconnected the battery the alarm went off. Hitting unlock on the fob didn't stop it, I had to reconnect the battery before it would stop.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

I read through this whole thread hoping someone had figured out how to change radio/xm presets with the roller button on the steering wheel. It annoys me to no end that it just goes incrementalliy through the Mhz or xm stations in order.

I know you can press to seek (maybe that's my easter egg contribution?), but I want those friggin presets on my wheel!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

asal said:


> I read through this whole thread hoping someone had figured out how to change radio/xm presets with the roller button on the steering wheel. It annoys me to no end that it just goes incrementalliy through the Mhz or xm stations in order.
> 
> I know you can press to seek (maybe that's my easter egg contribution?), but I want those friggin presets on my wheel!


Didn't the earlier models do this?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

asal said:


> I read through this whole thread hoping someone had figured out how to change radio/xm presets with the roller button on the steering wheel. It annoys me to no end that it just goes incrementalliy through the Mhz or xm stations in order.
> 
> I know you can press to seek (maybe that's my easter egg contribution?), but I want those friggin presets on my wheel!


Install an RNS-E--you can select the presets and then scroll between them (AM, FM, or satellite--it doesn't matter).


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

asal said:


> I read through this whole thread hoping someone had figured out how to change radio/xm presets with the roller button on the steering wheel. It annoys me to no end that it just goes incrementalliy through the Mhz or xm stations in order.
> 
> I know you can press to seek (maybe that's my easter egg contribution?), but I want those friggin presets on my wheel!


Mine goes through presets  2007 ftw!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> I just noticed this on my car last week.
> 
> On early 2006 A3's without the convenience package that includes the bulb out indicator on the dash board. When there is a rear brake/tail light bulb out, the turn signal will blink 2x faster for a few seconds and then go back to its normal speed. I noticed it would only behave this way when I had a bulb out (not including turn signal). The turn signal will do this for both driver's side and passenger side. This feature makes me love my car and the engineers at VW auto group so much more for designing a car with such clever features. I hate guessing when I have a brake or tail light bulb out and this feature makes this process much easier. :thumbup:


Most vehicles for turn signals will do this - well on older vehicles - basically like a short so the servo or whatever it is for the signal goes nuts because there is less resistance due to one less bulb. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Here's another one which I discovered this weekend...
> 
> If you're in cruise control and something happens which triggers the electronic stability, it automatically cancels cruise control...
> 
> ...



You know if you push your cruise control stalk forward it shuts off your cruise control right? And pulling will resume your last speed.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Most vehicles for turn signals will do this - well on older vehicles - basically like a short so the servo or whatever it is for the signal goes nuts because there is less resistance due to one less bulb. :thumbup:


You do know he's talking about a tail light, and you're talking about a turn signal bulb... -right?  :laugh:   



Ponto said:


> You know if you push your cruise control stalk forward it shuts off your cruise control right? And pulling will resume your last speed.


You mean just like it says on the stalk? -No... really?

   :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> You do know he's talking about a tail light, and you're talking about a turn signal bulb... -right?  :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did indicate turn signal in my post no? 

And yes really - but if you read your post you said how am I to get my cruise control off without touching the brakes?! - READ THE STALK. :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> I did indicate turn signal in my post no?


You talked about all other cars doing this. -THEY do it for the turn signals only.

..so... yes, actually.



Ponto said:


> And yes really - but if you read your post you said how am I to get my cruise control off without touching the brakes?! - READ THE STALK. :laugh:


I'll give you that one... but only because it was two freaking YEARS ago, and I'd forgotten that small detail!  :vampire: umpkin: :wave:

 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Most vehicles for turn signals will do this - well on older vehicles - *basically like a shor*t so the servo or whatever it is for the signal goes nuts *because there is less resistance* due to one less bulb. :thumbup:


It's an open circuit.. the exact opposite of a short.

And there's MORE resistance, not less. Resistance is inversely-proportional to conductance. Fewer bulbs in parallel means less conductance, therefore MORE resistance, not less. 

5/10... must try harder!

Heheh... I'm just busting your balls!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> It's an open circuit.. the exact opposite of a short.
> 
> And there's MORE resistance, not less. Resistance is inversely-proportional to conductance. Fewer bulbs in parallel means less conductance, therefore MORE resistance, not less.
> 
> ...


GOD DAMMIT. 

It's been to long since I took my electrical courses. I has the dumb. 

OK so my electrical knowledge was wrong, but what the servo does is right. Regardless of my reasoning. It goes fast. I seend it. The little lite in the dash flasshed faster.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

KnockKnock said:


> When you turn your car off, the wipers shift their blades every other time, so they don't get stuck in one position (on one side).


Wha? So that's what they are doing!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> what the servo does is right.


False. There is no servo.

 Man you're on fire hahahaha. Easy target.



vwlippy said:


> Wha? So that's what they are doing!


It only does it if the wipers are on auto, in my experience.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Actually the wipers reposition every fourth time the ignition is turned off.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> False. There is no servo.
> 
> Man you're on fire hahahaha. Easy target.
> 
> ...



I give up. 

Thermal Flasher perhaps?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Think I found a new one... For people who live in cold climates. 

If the outside air temp drops to quickly and to much aka nice warm underground parkade to -20C outside I noticed my ECON light turns on... couldnt' figure it out but after some reading turns out even below 4 degrees it disables the AC to keep the system from damaging itself with condensation freezing.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Think I found a new one... For people who live in cold climates.
> 
> If the outside air temp drops to quickly and to much aka nice warm underground parkade to -20C outside I noticed my ECON light turns on... couldnt' figure it out but after some reading turns out even below 4 degrees it disables the AC to keep the system from damaging itself with condensation freezing.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

mike3141 said:


> Install an RNS-E--you can select the presets and then scroll between them (AM, FM, or satellite--it doesn't matter).


Ya, I definitely don't like the RNS-E enough to spend $1k+ just for that feature, and after reading several minor annoyances people have with the RNS-E, along with the fact that if I spend that much I'd want the new Google crap that's in the new soon-to-be A3. 

Everything has it's price, for me it would be about $50 for a fix, or free for a lifetime of complaining about it. lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

asal said:


> Ya, I definitely don't like the RNS-E enough to spend $1k+ just for that feature, and after reading several minor annoyances people have with the RNS-E, along with the fact that if I spend that much I'd want the new Google crap that's in the new soon-to-be A3.
> 
> Everything has it's price, for me it would be about $50 for a fix, or free for a lifetime of complaining about it. lol.


1000 plus?! where are you looking? I have foudn lots of RNS-E's for roughly 600-700 dolalrs.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> 1000 plus?! where are you looking? I have foudn lots of RNS-E's for roughly 600-700 dolalrs.


Yeah... I spent $650 for my RNS-E _4 years ago_, and then got $120 for the Concert 2+ when I sold it used in the classifieds here.

Right now there's more than a dozen of them on eBay for even less than I paid.

"$1000 plus" is bollocks.

And while there's one or two minor niggles with the RNS-E, there are also several things that NO other thing does... Like being able to track the vehicle position during complete loss of satellite signal (whether from tunnels, skyscraper canyons, Florida thunderstorms etc) and other super-cool CAN bus stuff like how if I have the open sky roof 'wide-ass-all-the-way-open' and the phone rings while driving at speed, it moves the roof to the 'quieter' position when I answer the call, to reduce the wind noise...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Yeah... I spent $650 for my RNS-E _4 years ago_, and then got $120 for the Concert 2+ when I sold it used in the classifieds here.
> 
> Right now there's more than a dozen of them on eBay for even less than I paid.
> 
> ...


F you, man. You just put RNS-E back on my list. :banghead:

:laugh::heart:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> F you, man. You just put RNS-E back on my list. :banghead:
> 
> :laugh::heart:


Heh... -well, we're talking about Easter eggs, and it's thanksgiving! :laugh:eace:


----------

